# Input Requested on repair vs new



## iFalcon (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi there. A new member as of today.

I wanted to get your advice on our existing Ariens 522.

The snowblower is several years old and served us well. Always started and ran great. However, this winter we started to see several things going wrong. 

1. Gas is leaking from the bottom of the carburetor. We are not handy when it comes to engines, but gas is leaking around a bolt on the very bottom. I tried tightening, but no luck.
2. The start rope is starting to fray and about to break.
3. The snow chute will not stay in place. I tried to figure out how to tighten a spring or something, but cannot find how to get to that location.

We live in Iowa and snow is usually pretty manageable. It's always done well except towards the engine of the driveway due to snow trucks piling it up. Our driveway is about 50 feet long, by 30 feet wide and couple of sections of a sidewalk.

We are open to a replacement, but wanted your input on if it makes sense to repair. My guess is we'd need to take it somewhere.

For a replacement we looked at the 24 compact but to me is bigger than we'd ever need. However, the auger would be great for the end of the driveway.

Thoughts or suggestions for a different model? Doesn't have to be Ariens.

Thanks.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum iFlacon


The 24 compact would be a wonderful machine but the one you have wouldn't take too much time or $$ to fix if you're willing to take the time.
It would also be worth more if you chose to use it for a trade in or sell (craigslist) and apply the cash to the purchase of the compact !!

Depending on how "not handy" you are will determine the course you take.

You can get a new carb for around $20 in most cases or a rebuild kit. It's likely a bad gasket at the bottom of the bowl where that screw is.






Starter rope can be purchased at Homedepot, autoparts, hardware, ebay, ...
Not that involved to replace.

There is better rope available but this is easy to get: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Power-Ca...gclid=CIvTjv30i8oCFdaRHwodPeMIZg&gclsrc=aw.ds






On the chute the crank rod usually goes through an eyebolt that usually has a rubber grommet. If you take a pliers and gently crush that eyebolt applying a bit more pressure to the rod it can hold position better.
Not sure how your 522 is set up, can you post the actual model number and/or a photo of the crank rod ??


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Most here would say fix it. Your problems are all minor and a decent repair shop could fix it up fairly easily. Any blower will end up that way after a while and you don't want to buy a new one every few years just for maintenance items.

And ALWAYS buy Ariens


----------



## iFalcon (Jan 2, 2016)

This is my model 938016.


----------



## iFalcon (Jan 2, 2016)

Where is the best place online to buy a carb kit? Sorry for the dumb questions.


----------



## iFalcon (Jan 2, 2016)

Also, this model doesn't have a chute crank rod. It has a handle on the chute and manually rotate it. I can't figure out how to take the bracket discharge chute rotation removed from the chute discharge.

It's not clear to me if there is something in there to tighten.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You could always buy the new compact and use that why you fix the little things on your single stage. If you have the storage having both is good since they both have their advantages. Also nice to have 2 in case one breaks. The carb might just need a new gasket on the bottom. A gasket kit is like $3 if it runs fine other than the leak. The rope is also easy, however single stage machines are usually harder to get to since they have so many covers.

If your machine also has an electric start then the rope isn't in dire need of needing replaced. If it ever breaks you can use the electric until it gets fixed.

For buying parts you can find a local shop (small independent or something like home depot/tractor supply company for basic maintenance) or go someplace like amazon, ebay, mfgsupply or jackssmallengines. For small things like the gaskets it might be better to buy locally since you save on shipping costs.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I say fix it - they get so little hours on them around here, it's not usually cost effective to replace them if you have good quality machines. 

As for your chute - I think it's probable you need the spring identified as #10 here: 

Ariens 938016 (SS522E) - Ariens 22 Snow Blower, 5hp Tecumseh (SN: 000101 & Above) Auger And Discharge Chute Diagram and Parts List | PartsTree.com

Take a look at the diagram and see what else might need attention. If you are near Cedar rapids, I do repairs if you can't handle them. Most of what you have should be pretty much DIY. The carb can be frustrating to some people and I understand that. Watch some of the video's and see what you can do....


----------



## iFalcon (Jan 2, 2016)

Bad69cat ..
We actually live in Des Moines.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, I'd probably service that machine up, too. Not very old.

You have two service options: Ariens dealer or your local small engine repair guy.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Look around for guys who repair them on the side - like myself. You can usually get much better than dealer rates. I see guys selling mowers and blowers on your CL - ask one of them and I bet you can get it done reasonable.


----------



## iFalcon (Jan 2, 2016)

Well...we will see how the pair goes.

1. The gasket for the bolt in the bottom of the carb was broken and very bad shape. It basically fell apart when removing it.
2. Chute - I found the 4 tightening screw under the chute and tired them up. Made a big difference.
3. Rope - I was only 6 inches from he handle. I had plenty of extra rope and just cut it off.

Hoping the gasket was the trick.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

iFalcon said:


> Well...we will see how the pair goes.
> 
> 1. The gasket for the bolt in the bottom of the carb was broken and very bad shape. It basically fell apart when removing it.
> 2. Chute - I found the 4 tightening screw under the chute and tired them up. Made a big difference.
> ...


Sounds like you had some easy fixes. Keep an eye on the rope as the rest might be rotted. Remember not to tighten the carb nut too tight or you will break it off.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

iFalcon said:


> Well...we will see how the pair goes.
> 
> 1. The gasket for the bolt in the bottom of the carb was broken and very bad shape. It basically fell apart when removing it.
> 2. Chute - I found the 4 tightening screw under the chute and tired them up. Made a big difference.
> ...


 
Good for you!!! You're on your way to being a regular here!!


----------

